# Pulled the trigger, Glory cycles



## Orthodoc (Mar 25, 2009)

Just bought a new 2009 FP3 from Glory Cycles. 

Can't wait for the weather to warm up to take it for a spin.

The guys at Glory Cycles were great. I dealt with Clive and Toby. They promptly responded to all emails. Shipping was fast and everything was delivered as promised. I wuold definetly do business with them again. :thumbsup:


----------



## shachah7 (Dec 2, 2008)

Great. Any pics mate?


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Glory and 2010 FP3*

I've been thinking of the 2010 FP3 and have emailed Glory. Glad you gave them the thumbs up. Only hitch so far is that the stem lenght and cassette ratio is not quite what I want. My LBS is getting the FP3 next month and they may give me what I need at the $3300 price. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

dougrocky123 said:


> I've been thinking of the 2010 FP3 and have emailed Glory. Glad you gave them the thumbs up. Only hitch so far is that the stem lenght and cassette ratio is not quite what I want. My LBS is getting the FP3 next month and they may give me what I need at the $3300 price. Enjoy your ride!


Dougrocky, not to speak for Glory but Butch and the guys will work with you. I was going working with them to build up an Orbea Opal and they were extremely helpful to build it up to what I wanted. It's just a thought.

Joe


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Nice*

They seem nice and will make changes for me but at a higher cost. Stock build only for$3300 and any swaps incur an upcharge.


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

doug,

It may also be the fact that they are a LBS that I go to and will switch out parts (probably at a cost that I'm unaware of  ).


----------



## Orthodoc (Mar 25, 2009)

I believe the FP3 only comes as a complete build, so there is a cost to the bike shop to swap out parts. Likely your LBS is doing this for you in the hopes of generating repeat business. 

Good Luck in your search!


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

joep721 said:


> Dougrocky, not to speak for Glory but Butch and the guys will work with you. I was going working with them to build up an Orbea Opal and they were extremely helpful to build it up to what I wanted. It's just a thought.
> 
> Joe


A note - 
Glory Cycles is no longer in Orlando, Florida. It closed on December 31. Winter Park Cycles is the shop that opened and sort of took Glory's place. Many of the same brands and many of the same employees, but WPC is focused on being a local bike shop.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

CLTracer said:


> A note -
> Glory Cycles is no longer in Orlando, Florida. It closed on December 31. Winter Park Cycles is the shop that opened and sort of took Glory's place. Many of the same brands and many of the same employees, but WPC is focused on being a local bike shop.


Is 'Tic' still working there? Wasn't he the owner or something?


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

Clevor said:


> Is 'Tic' still working there? Wasn't he the owner or something?


No, Tic was not the owner. Just one of the good guys. Man, that guy worked hard, but he has moved on to concentrate on his art career. He's a fantastic artist.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

CLTracer said:


> No, Tic was not the owner. Just one of the good guys. Man, that guy worked hard, but he has moved on to concentrate on his art career. He's a fantastic artist.


The problem I had with the ole Glory Cycles was they were pretty unreliable with backorders. I still have a backorder with them going on for almost two years now. A fantastic price (special price at the time) on Cinelli RAM bars. At one point (maybe a year ago) Tic told me he had the non-ergo version but I said I needed the pro drop. 

Will the new owners honor this ongoing backorder which has reached ridiculous proportions at this point in time? Are the owners completely new?


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

Clevor said:


> The problem I had with the ole Glory Cycles was they were pretty unreliable with backorders. I still have a backorder with them going on for almost two years now. A fantastic price (special price at the time) on Cinelli RAM bars. At one point (maybe a year ago) Tic told me he had the non-ergo version but I said I needed the pro drop.
> 
> Will the new owners honor this ongoing backorder which has reached ridiculous proportions at this point in time? Are the owners completely new?


Uhhh. After two years, I'm sure that order has been forgotten about. Why on earth are you still waiting?

But to answer your question, you would need to contact Glory Cycles. Winter Park Cycles is different store.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Actually, Tic is back working at Winter Park Cycles. They have a very nice shop.

As for Glory Cycles, I've bought all of my Pinarello's from them. Dealt with Clive, Toby and others. All were very professional, SUPER knowledgable (especially Clive), and all my orders went as planned. I would for sure buy my next bike from them.

Please post pics of your FP3 when you get it. Congrats.



Clevor said:


> Is 'Tic' still working there? Wasn't he the owner or something?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

iridepinarello said:


> Actually, Tic is back working at Winter Park Cycles. They have a very nice shop.
> 
> As for Glory Cycles, I've bought all of my Pinarello's from them. Dealt with Clive, Toby and others. All were very professional, SUPER knowledgable (especially Clive), and all my orders went as planned. I would for sure buy my next bike from them.
> 
> Please post pics of your FP3 when you get it. Congrats.


Nice to know Tic is back with them. 

Yeah, I can vouch for Clive as being a standup guy. Case in point: I had bought an FSA MegaExo BB early in 2010, I received the wrong spindle length, which was for an ATB frame. I forgot to return the item to them. Then six months later I asked about a refund, and Clive told me no problem. But I forgot to send it back. Four months later I ask is the offer still good, and Clive told me well, it's not like I didn't have my chance. He proposed 50% store credit for the item and keep the BB, so I used the credit to buy a spare Park Pro pump. I can probably sell the BB on Ebay.

Really, Clive bent over backwards to resolve the issue, and it was my fault twice that I didn't return the item, so you can't go wrong ordering anything from them. :thumbsup:


----------

